# Kitten Chewing



## willowsgall (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 19week old kitten who is forever chewing the teats off my daughters dummies and bottles.

The amount of money Ive spent replacing the dummies and wiping tears is ridiculous.

It shouldnt be a weaning issue as I have the kittens mother living with us aswell, she has plenty of toys (to which she refuses to play) 
I pick up after my daughter as soon as I see she has dropped it, but anyone with a toddler can appreciate that its not always possible to do so lol

I was just wondering if anyone has had the same problem, or if you have any solutions. Will she grow out of the chewing? Previous kittens Ive had, have never been chewers


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Please be very very careful as I know someone whose dog ate the teat of the dummy and it got stuck in his bowel and resulted in a very sick dog and huge vet bill, and I'm sure it could happen to a cat too, can you not clip the dummy to your toddlers clothes with one of those dummy clip things


----------



## willowsgall (Sep 15, 2010)

Already tried, and she just pulls them off. 

Mika has been sick a few times after chewing them up and if she doesnt chew them she is running around with it in her mouth like a baby. 

I can understand why she goes for the bottles, as she only goes for them when theres milk in them, but shes gotten to the stage where she is climbing furniture, the fireplace and up the tv to get to the shelves above when I put the dummy out of the way!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Please be very very careful as I know someone whose dog ate the teat of the dummy and it got stuck in his bowel and resulted in a very sick dog and huge vet bill, and I'm sure it could happen to a cat too, can you not clip the dummy to your toddlers clothes with one of those dummy clip things


I agree with G.H.Kittens are facinated by dummies but they are so dangerous.As you have probably now realised nowhere is safe from a determined kitten .Unless you want to risk a sick kitten and a huge vet bill you are going to have to be creative.Using a snap top feeding cup thingy(dont know what they are called)when your toddler has not got the dummy put it away safely inside the cup dont leave it lying around anywhere.


----------

